# Wasser im Schwimmteich trüb



## mpreis (10. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe das Problem, dass das Wasser in unserem Schwimmteich einen gelb-braunen Stich hat - siehe Bild:


  


Man kann im Schwimmbereich auch nicht mehr bis auf den Boden sehen.


Den Beckenboden habe ich bereits abgesaugt, dabei kamen natürlich jede Menge Mulm und Pflanzenreste zum Vorschein.


Dennoch ändert sich der Wasserzustand nicht - es ist und bleibt trüb.


Ich habe nicht gedüngt bzw. auch sonst keine Mittel ins Teichwasser gegeben.


Was kann ich tun?


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Apr. 2017)

Guten Tag und willkommen im Forum.
Als erstes mit kurzen Text, Bildern ggf. den Teichbau beschreiben und die Technik.
Ansonsten kann man nur raten.

Kurz zum "Was kann ich tun?":
Vielleicht gar nichts und abwarten...

Wie verliefen die letzten Jahre im Teich?? Jetzt im Frühjahr steigen die Temp. und Sonnenstunden...somit wachsen einzellige Algen in braun und grün...

Braun können aber auch Huminsäuren sein durch Faulprozesse...Schlammschichten..

Wie sieht der Kies denn aus- wie dick ist denn die Kiesschicht und was passiert, wenn man man handtief den Kies umwälzt??
Viel Schlamm dazwischen??


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Apr. 2017)

Ach- gerade gefunden- voriges Jahr war es "Grün" und es kamen schon Tips...

Letztendlich hat es der "Teichbauer" vergeigt.....keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit der Filterung vorbereitet und nett tonnenweise groben Kies drumherum verteilt.
Schließe mich digicat´s Meinung an:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/grünalgen-nehmen-über-hand.46766/


----------



## mpreis (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo ThorstenC

unser Teich ist ein Schwimmteich der Kategorie II, d.h. Skimmer mit Umwälzpumpe ohne Filter u. dgl. - das umgewälzte Wasser wird dann an 2 Stellen gegenüber des Skimmers wieder eingespült. 

Größe ca. 95 m², Wassertiefe im Schwimmbereich 2,1 Meter

Im Regenerationsbereich wurde Lehm ausgebraucht und dieser dann mit gewaschenem Kiesel bedeckt. Die Kieshöhe würde ich auf ca. 5 bis max. 10 cm schätzen.

Den Kies habe ich im Herbst mit dem Schlammsauger von überschüssigem Schlamm so gut wie möglich befreit.

Macht es Sinn gewisse Wasserwerte zu bestimmen? Ich frage so blöd, weil ich selber keine Ahnung von den Sollwerten bzw. den zu messenden Werten habe ...


----------



## ThorstenC (10. Apr. 2017)

Du musst sicherlich viel Wasser nachfüllen...es ist ratsam das Nachfüllwasser (Brunnen, Trinkwasser) mal einzuschicken und testen zu lassen.
Dem Wasserversorger....würde ich nicht das Wasser meines privaten Brunnen zusenden...keine schlafenden Hunde wecken...
Von Wassertests und Werten habe ich keine Ahnung- mich nicht befasst.

Mein Teich wird auch gerade grün (er) ist normal. Ich kann aber auf Knopfdruck 80W UV- Brenner dazuschalten, wenn ich mag.
Aber ich habe auch die Technikvariante von Teich.....

Dein Skimmer saugt vorne an und pustet das ungefilterte Wasser wieder am anderen Ende rein?

Das wäre eine technische "Glanzleistung"....

Wenigstens ist die Frage mit dem Pflanzsubstrat geklärt- lehmhaltiger Sand ist erste Wahl.


----------



## mpreis (10. Apr. 2017)

Das Wasser wurde vor der Erstbefüllung getestet und für okay befunden.

Ja, das Wasser wird ungefiltert wieder reingepustet wie du es ausdrückst ... es gibt nur eine Oberflächenreinigung durch ein Gittersieb welches im Skimmer angebracht ist.

Meines Wissens ist bei Kategorie II auch keine andere Form der Reinigung vorgesehen, aber ich kann da auch falsch liegen, da ich Laie bin.


----------



## anz111 (10. Apr. 2017)

Servus!
Dass dein ST nach den ersten warmen Tagen grün ist, ist ja sowas von normal!
Ein Kat. 2 Teich benötigt 50 Prozent Pflanzzone und BITTE ja keinen Dünger hineinschütten. Besser mehr Pflanzdiversität herstellen. 
Das Problem mit ungefiltertem Teichwasser hatte ich auch. Ich versuch das grade durch Einbau eine Bogensiebs zu beseitigen. 

Ansonsten eine schöne Anlage. Lies dich hier mal ein, dann wirst du draufkommen, was natürliche Vorgänge sind und wann es nicht mehr passt.

Ein Teich ist kein Pool...oder eben volle Technik. Kleiner Test nimm ein halb Liter Glas Wasser raus und staune wie sauber das Wasser trotzdem ist.

Kies seh ich mittlerweile auch als Baufehler, auch wenn ich keine Algen habe. Aber in 2-3 Jahren wird sowieso die erste Grossreinigung fällig, dann hau ich das Zeug vielleicht wieder raus.
Alles Gute
Oliver


----------



## mpreis (10. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,

nein - er ist nicht erst jetzt braun geworden! Er ist das schon seit Ende des Winters - sprich: seit das Eis weggetaut ist

Dünger kommt keiner rein - voriges Jahr hab ich gedüngt, aber das lass ich, da die Pflanzen jetzt schon toll wachsen.

Der Teich wird heuer 4 Jahre alt - in den ersten beiden Jahren konnte man den Beckenboden problemlos sehen. Voriges Jahr wars dann schon nicht mehr so klar und heuer wirds noch trüber wie es aussieht.

Beim Absaugen des Beckenbodens habe ich max. 10 cm Wasser rausgepumpt - ich habe immer geglaubt, dass so wenig Wasserwechsel wie möglich besser sind als große Wasserwechsel.

Könnt ihr das bestätigen?


----------



## samorai (10. Apr. 2017)

Wasser Wechsel hin oder her, dass bringt es einfach nicht mehr.
Hohle doch einfach mal so etwas Kies mit einem Eimer heraus und halte mal die __ Nase darüber, ich denke dann wird dir sehr schnell klar warum dein Wasser so ist wie es ist.


----------



## anz111 (10. Apr. 2017)

Aber...
Lass es mal ruhig angehen...
1. Erst mal brauchst du die aktuellen Wasserwerte...und dann stell das mal hier rein.
2. Hast du im Herbst alles zurüchgeschnitten? Auf dem Bild sind schon ziemlich viele Seerosenblätter zu sehen.
3. Mit einem Mullmsauger kannst du sehr gut den Kies reinigen. Ich mach das immer als erstes.
4. Abwarten bis das Wachstum der Pflanzen losgeht.

Falschmachen kannst du nichts. Wenn die Wasserwerte nicht stimmen dann soll dein Teichbauer das Problem suchen. 
Das Substrat....ev. Baufehler....irgend ein Nährstoffeintrag von außen....usw. usw.

Du hast ein Foto vom August im anderen Threat gepostet....also wenn das Wasser sehr warm wird, dh. der ganze Wasserkörper über 25 Grad hat, funktioniert der nächtliche Horizontalaustausch nicht mehr. Dann sind Eintrübungen ganz normal...kannst du in Salzburg bei jedem See beobachten.
Entscheidend ist die Wasserqualität.

Lg Oliver


----------



## anz111 (10. Apr. 2017)

Uuups....Vertikalaustausch


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Apr. 2017)

mpreis schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn gewisse Wasserwerte zu bestimmen?


Ja, ich denke es macht schon Sinn, die Werte zu kennen. (Obwohl ich es bei mir auch noch nicht geschafft habe - aber ich bin mit der Wasserqualität bei mir sehr zu frieden und daher siegt weiterhin die Faulheit).

Welches Wasser nimmst du eigentlich?
Mein Teichbauer hat mir dringend greaten, das Stadtwasser zu nehmen. Allein beim Nitratgehalt liegt Faktor 50 zwischen Stadt- und meinem eigenen Brunnenwasser!!



mpreis schrieb:


> ich habe immer geglaubt, dass so wenig Wasserwechsel wie möglich besser sind als große Wasserwechsel.


So verstehe ich es auch. Das neue Wasser muss sich ja biologisch erstmal "aklimatisieren", also erstmal die ganzen Algenbildungsprozesse durchfahren, die das bestehende Wasser ja schon gemacht hat. (Soweit meine laienhafte Meinung....)


----------



## mpreis (11. Apr. 2017)

Bzgl. Wasserwerte:

Kaufe ich da im Baumarkt einen x-beliebigen Wassertest oder kommts da auf irgendwas spezielles an?

Ja, wir haben im Herbst alles bis knapp übers Substrat zurückgeschnitten und den Kies abgesaugt. 

Wir füllten den Teich mit Stadtwasser - dieses wurde vom Teichbauer vor der Erstbefüllung zur Analyse eingesendet.


----------



## anz111 (11. Apr. 2017)

Also wenn du jetzt keinen groben Baufehler hast, dann bin ich eher der Vertreter des Abwartens und Teetrinkens.
Die Natur versucht ja generell immer alles auszugleichen, nur dauert halt alles seine Zeit.
Dass dein Wasser von Glasklar in Teichklar gewechselt hat, ist jedenfalls normal. Es tummeln sich ja mit der Zeit Milliarden von Kleinstlebewesen darin.

Wasserwerte soll doch dein Teichbauer erheben. Dann sieht mal sehr schnell. ob und wo der Schuh drückt. Sonst ist es eher ein FSICHEN IM TRÜBEN 

LG Oliver


----------



## neuling (11. Apr. 2017)

Na logisch erstmal warten. Mein Teich , rund 270m3 Wasser war Anfang des Jahres auch Glasklar. Nach der Erstellung war die Brühe auch imme grün.  Jetzt ist er auch schön grün . Sichttiefe 90 cm. Die Sonne kommt die Algen wachsen wie sau und die Pflanzen kommen nicht schnell genug nach. Leider liegt der Teich bei mir auch voll in der Sonne ohne Beschattung.  Jetzt sollen sich die Algen erstmal satt essen im Mai starte ich die UVC und dann saug ich die abgestorbenen Algen ab. WasserWerte sind geprüft. Alles im grünen Bereich.  Kein Armonium, kein Phosphat kein Nitrit und nitrat bei 50 oder umgekehrt. Kopfkratz. ... hau die werte immer durcheinander. Ph is bischen hoch. So bei acht. Hab aber abends gemessen. Jetzt Bau ich erstmal den Filter um und versuch es mit mehr Biologie.  Und nicht zuviel im Teich rumwerkeln. ... das schadet nur.  Also die Forellen fühlen sich wohl und schmecken auch. Gute Nacht


----------



## Rhabanus (11. Apr. 2017)

Ich hatte den Wassertest von Naturagart. Ergebnisse fand ich sehr grob. Es gibt bestimmt genaueres / hochwertigeres.

Bei uns kann man die Wasserwerte auf der Homepage des Wasserwerkes ablesen bzgl. werden sie quartalsweise in der Wasserzeitschrift veröffentlicht.

Kannst du aber nochmal kurz erklären, wie dein Teichkonzept aussieht? Du schriebst etwas von einem Skimmer, der das Wasser 1:1 in den Regenerationsbereich bringt. Wie sollen die Nährstoffe (Algen/Blütenstaub/Blätter/tote Insekten/pipapo) aus dem System kommen? Einzig durch die Pflanzen? Dann verlangst du gegenwärtig bestimmt zu viel, auf deinem Foto stehen die Wasserpflanzen ja erst noch in den Startlöchern .....


----------



## Zacky (12. Apr. 2017)

So wie ich das aus den Beiträgen hier und aus den letzten Jahren heraus gelesen habe, wird das Oberflächenwasser 2 x täglich für ca. 2 Stunden von einer Pumpe über einen Skimmer angesaugt, welcher einen integrierten Siebfilter hat. Maschenweite vermutlich 200-300 µm. Von dort aus wird das Wasser auf der ggü-liegenden Seite zum Skimmer durch zwei Einströmdüsen wieder direkt zurück in den Teich gepumpt. Der Regenerationsbereich wird (so weit ich das bisher rauslesen  konnte) in keinster Weise durchströmt.


----------



## anz111 (12. Apr. 2017)

Ohne Siebfilter....


----------



## mpreis (18. Apr. 2017)

anz111 schrieb:


> Aber...
> Lass es mal ruhig angehen...
> 1. Erst mal brauchst du die aktuellen Wasserwerte...und dann stell das mal hier rein.



Hat ein wenig gedauert aber heute hab ich endlich das Wassertest-Set bekommen ...

ph-Wert 8,2
GH 9° dH
KH 8° dH
NO2 <0,3 mg/l
NO3 0 mg/l
PO4 0,2 mg/l

lg,
Markus


----------



## anz111 (19. Apr. 2017)

Servus!

Ich stell mal die kopierten Wasserwerte der ua. Seite ein. Also Auffälligkeiten gibt's da wohl keine. Wie siehts denn derzeit mit der Sicht usw. aus?

LG


*Allgemeingültige Wasserwerte für den Gartenteich*
Temperatur (T): 
4 bis 30 °C 
optimal: sommers 16 bis 26 °C, winters 4 bis 14 °C; 

Säuregrad: 
pH 6,5 bis 8,5 
optimal pH 7 bis 8

Gesamthärte (GH): 
8 bis 25 °d 
optimal 12 bis 18 °d

Carbonathärte (KH): 
6 bis 18 °d 
optimal 10 bis 14 °d

Ammonium / Ammoniak NH4+/NH3: 
maximal 0,5 mg/l 
optimal weniger als 0,1 mg/l

Nitrit NO2: 
maximal 0,2 mg/l 
optimal weniger als 0,1 mg/l

Nitrat NO3: 
maximal 50 mg/l 
optimal weniger als 25 mg/l

Kohlendioxid CO2: 
maximal 30 mg/l, 
optimal weniger als 20 mg/l

Sauerstoff O: 
5 - 10 mg/l 
optimal am Sättigungspunkt

© by teichbau-profi.de. Bitte mit einem Link auf die Quelle verweisen: http://www.teichbau-profi.de/199/wasserwerte.html


----------



## anz111 (19. Apr. 2017)

Noch was Markus!

Ich hab darüber schon geschrieben. Bevor ich meinen Teich gebaut habe, habe ich mir sicher 10 verschiedene Schwimmteiche angesehen. Hier in Salzburg gibt es in der näheren Umgebung die verschiedensten Systemanbieter und alle bieten aber irgendwie das gleiche an. Besonders beeindruckt war ich immer von jenen ST, die schon älter waren und trotzdem (für mich) toll aussahen. Sprich mit tollem Pflanzenwachstum, verschiedensten Pflanzen usw.

KEINER der Teiche hatte im Sommer glasklares Wasser. Und jener mit den höchsten Reinigungs- und Durchflussraten war mit Abstand der Trübste. Auch der Besitzer war sehr erbost über diese Auswirkungen.
Ich will dir damit nur sagen, dass die Wechselwirkungen in so einem System sehr schwer zu erklären sind, was letztlich dafür verantwortlich ist, warum etwas nicht funktioniert. Bestes Beispiel ist ein 250 qm Schwimmteich eines Kollegen, der nur 30 Prozent Pflanzbereich hat und nur einen Skimmer, und dessen Teich fast immer klar ist....

In unserem Fall verändert sich das Wasser auch von Jahr zu Jahr. Von teilweise glasklar bis dann wieder dunkler, grüner bis wieder klarer usw. Es handelt sich um einen großen Organismus der eben lebendig ist.

Und mit dieser Einstellung fährt man ganz gut. Wer immer einen glasklaren Teich haben will, für den wurden Pools entwickelt. Totes Wasser ist leichter zu "handlen".
Schau dir mal die weitere Entwicklung an. Vor allem wenn die Pflanzen richtig loslegen. Und Dünger unbedingt weglassen. Das System wird sich schon einspielen. Nachrüsten geht immer.

LG Oliver


----------



## Kreuzi (19. Apr. 2017)

anz111 schrieb:


> Noch was Markus!
> 
> ...... Das System wird sich schon einspielen. Nachrüsten geht immer.
> 
> LG Oliver



Ja, das ist die weit verbreitete Annahme: Warten, warten warten..... und nichts tun. Nach dieser Empfehlung habe ich gehandelt und nichts getan 
Mein Teich (Naturagart) Bj 2012 hatte im ersten Jahr schönes Wasser. Seit 2013 habe ich jedoch im Sommer keinen Boden mehr gesehen. Ich denke es wird Zeit zu handeln 

Grüße
Kreuzi


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2017)

Genauso war es bei mir auch,2008 nach NG gebaut, 2012 war schließlich alles grün.
Und wieder wurde umgebaut.
Jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## ruppi (19. Apr. 2017)

Hallo

Was hast du denn verändert?

Grüße 
Matthias


----------



## mpreis (19. Apr. 2017)

1


mpreis schrieb:


> Hat ein wenig gedauert aber heute hab ich endlich das Wassertest-Set bekommen ...
> 
> ph-Wert 8,2
> GH 9° dH
> ...



Sauerstoff hab ich vergessen ...

ca. 5 mg/l


----------



## mpreis (19. Apr. 2017)

Ich will nicht zwangsläuft kristallklares Wasser - ich möchte nur sicherstellen, dass die Angelegenheit nicht ins Gegenteil kippt und man nicht mal mehr reinsteigen will.

Wenn ein leichter Braun-Ton da ist bzw. man nicht bis auf den Grund sieht, dann können wir damit gut leben.

Ich hab auch nicht vor panisch zu reagieren und jeden Tag was anderes zu versuchen. Mein Ziel ist es, den Teich sich selbst zu überlassen in der Hoffnung, dass die Natur weiß, was sie tut.

Sollte jedoch irgendwas nicht passen (sei es durch zu viel vermodernde Pflanzenreste oder was auch immer) dann möchte ich die Situation erkennen und auch richtig drauf reagieren. Darum hab ich den Thread geöffnet.


----------



## samorai (19. Apr. 2017)

Der Klärteich Teich ist jetzt hinter den Filtern.
Habe keinen ST ist ein Gartenteich mit Fischbesatz und 33% zT. 40 cm breit bepflanzt,also fast ringsherum.
Der Klärteich hat in 50cm tiefe einen Bretter-Boden und ist mit Lavagestein darüber aufgefüllt.
Zur Reinigung (saugen) wurde ein 40 ger HT Rohr wie ein L eingebaut, frei drehbar.
Der Blumentopf hat keinen Boden, demnach fließt das Wasser von unten ein, der Dreck bleibt unten und oben läuft'
s sauber heraus.
    
Sind 27000l mit einer 12000 der Pumpe die schon gedimmt auf ca. 9000l läuft.
Das Ergebnis sieht so aus; 
1,3m tief und klar.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (20. Apr. 2017)

Ich habe vor einigen Wochen mit einem feinen Planktonkescher ca 100kg am Boden liegenden Mulm und Fadenalgen herausgekeschert. Danach habe die Bodenabläufe und Skimmer die aufgewirbelten Schwebealgen in den FG transportiert. Demnächst werde ich dann den Teichsauger anschließen und den Rest in den FG pumpen. Ich lass die suppe immer durch Filterstrümpfe laufen damit nur die feinen stoffe in den FG gelangen. Meine UVC hatte ich vom 10.4 bis 15.4 laufen . Die sind seit einigen Tagen wieder aus.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. Apr. 2017)

Die Mulmbrühe durch einen Filterstrumpf in den Filtergaben pumpen kann ich nicht empfehlen. Die Unterwasserpflanzen sehen danach aus wie nach einem Ascheregen.

Ich habe das anfangs auch so gemacht um Wasser zusparen, bin aber wieder davon abgekommen. Lieber gebe ich ein paar € für Wasser aus als mir den FG voll Nährstoffe zu pumpen.


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2017)

Jup Roland seh ich auch so und ganz zu Schweigen von den kleinen Monstern die im Schmodder leben aber locker durch einen Filterstrumpf schlüpfen.
Aber danach frei durch die Gegen treiben bis sie einen schmackhaften Wirt (Koi) finden.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (20. Apr. 2017)

Konkret mache ich das so, ich schalte 4 mal 80 Liter Maurerkübel in Reihe. Jeder Kübel ist mit einem KG 110 Rohr verbunden und am jeden Eingang hängt ein Filterstrumpf. 
Am Ende ist das Wasser ziemlich klar. Wenn alle 4 Kübel voll Wasser sind, dann mache ich 30 Minuten Pause und die Stoffe sedimentieren zu Boden. Dann lass ich das Wasser langsam in den FG. 
Ich schätze das bei so einer Aktion 1000 Liter Wasser verloren gehen würden, wenn ich das Wasser in den Gulli leite.
Wie ist das bei frischem Wasser, ist der Phosphat und Kalk Gehalt nicht ziemlich hoch? 

gruß

Heiko


----------



## mpreis (7. Mai 2017)

So ... einige Zeit ist nun vergangen und die Natur hat die Sache im Alleingang geregelt

Der Teich ist nun halbwegs klar - mittlerweile sieht man im Pflanzbereich wieder jeden einzelnen Kieselstein. Bis ganz zum Grund des Schwimmbereichs sieht man noch nicht, aber ich denke, dass das nur mehr eine Frage der Zeit sein wird.

Danke an alle für die Infos & Beiträge!!


----------

